
Click-o-Tron - albertzeyer
http://clickotron.com/
======
willyyr
This is the blog describing the creation of this machine learning clickbait
headline generator: [http://larseidnes.com/2015/10/13/auto-generating-
clickbait-w...](http://larseidnes.com/2015/10/13/auto-generating-clickbait-
with-recurrent-neural-networks/)

Also, previous HN submission:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10380661](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10380661)

